# Château Noisy / Miranda - Belgium - April 2016



## RichPDG (May 1, 2016)

*The History:*

The castle was built in 1866 by the English architect Edward Milner under commission from the Liedekerke-De Beaufort family, who had left their previous home, Veves Castle, during the French Revolution. However, Milner died before the castle was finished. Construction was completed in 1907 after the clock tower was erected.

Their descendants remained in occupation until World War II. A portion of the Battle Of The Bulge took place on the property, and it was during that time, the castle was occupied by the Nazis.

In 1950, Miranda Castle was renamed "Château de Noisy" when it was taken over by the National Railway Company Of Belgium (NMBS/SNCB) as an orphanage and also a holiday camp for sickly children. It lasted as a children's camp until the late 1970s.

*The Explore:*

This is one of those iconic locations that everyone has heard about. Since starting exploring a few years ago, I had always dreamed of seeing Miranda before it's too late and having heard that demolition has been granted for sometime this year, I knew it was now or never! So whilst out in Belgium, I decided to head on over early one morning in the hope of getting round undetected.

Waking up in the morning and the weather was constant rain which meant climbing the big steep embankment leading up to the castle was going to be a challenge but I made it unscathed.

Upon entering the castle, I was very wary as I had heard about people being caught by the man in a Land Rover so I had a spare memory card ready for the good old switcharoo but luckily this was never needed. Bumped into several other groups of explorers here which is hardly surprising.

































































​


----------



## HughieD (May 1, 2016)

Absolute stunner Rich. Those ceilings. Oh yes. Can they really be allowed to demo this place?


----------



## Bones out (May 1, 2016)

You know how to drive that camera! Another level that!


----------



## RichPDG (May 1, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Absolute stunner Rich. Those ceilings. Oh yes. Can they really be allowed to demo this place?



Thanks Hughie, I'm not too sure what's happening with the demo work atm, I'm just glad I've seen it before it does eventually go.




Bones out said:


> You know how to drive that camera! Another level that!



Lol thanks Bones, I'm by no means an expert at photography, I just do whatever feels right and hope for the best lol


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2016)

Really enjoyed this report,wonderful sharp shots.


----------



## RichPDG (May 3, 2016)

Thankyou!


----------

